# communist aircraft of the korean war



## jrk (Oct 6, 2005)

SOVIET.








Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15 







Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15bis 







Yakovlev Yak-17UTI 



CHINESE.







Ilyushin Il-10 







Lavochkin La-9 







Tupolev Tu-2 







Yakovlev Yak-9P 







Yakovlev Yak-18 trainer 

along with Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15, Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15bis,Yakovlev Yak-17UTI. 


NORTH KOREAN.







Polikarpov Po-2 trainer 


along with

Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15 

Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15bis 

Yakovlev Yak-9P 

Lavochkin La-9 

Ilyushin Il-10 

Yakovlev Yak-18 trainer and harassment


----------



## evangilder (Oct 6, 2005)

Interesting tail on the Polikarpov. Nice shots, jrk.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 6, 2005)

That's intersting the way the YAK-18 is sitting on it's nose. I notice in the background is a P-35, so that had to be taken in the US?!?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice pics jrk!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 6, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> That's intersting the way the YAK-18 is sitting on it's nose.


Ok good, I thought maybe it was just me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Loving the MiG's. More MiG's!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)

I Got a Mig for ya!

I actually helped assemble this ex Polish AF Mig-15 UTI back around 1995/ 96. It is owned by a building contractor named Tom Brown and is maintained and flown by my friend Dean Soast. I've gotten to fly with Dean on several occasions and even did a 50th Anniversary Korean War Fly-by in a T-33 with this Mig and an F-86 in formation. The few times I didn't have a camera!  

This is at Mojave Airport, Mojave Ca.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice pic FBJ!


----------



## jrk (Oct 7, 2005)

wow a rare mig


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

Rare indeed. Very nice.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)

This mig actually started out life as a single seat aircraft, It went through a depot in Poland and was converted into a trainier and was used as a forward air control aircraft (we had the information translated from the aircraft records). It was taken out of service in the late 1980s and placed in storage. When we were putting it back together (it was in a box) you could see where the depot installed the "Turtle Back" for the rear cockpit. The quality of the installation was poor, many clenched rivets and improper rivet spacing


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice shot, Joe!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Glider (Oct 7, 2005)

When they imported the first Mig 15 into the UK they found that it still had its guns. Caused a bit of a stir.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes it would! In the US when you import an ex-military aircraft the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms (ATF) gets involved in the process and inspects the aircraft upon it's arrival. If the guns aren't de-militarized, they impound the aircraft and it could take years to get It "out of jail." The most common practice is to drill big holes through the breech and chamber of the gun and even pour cement into the breech.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's a pic of what i think is a MiG-16. If im wrong you have permission to correct me!  This is a pic i took at the Fort Walton air museum.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)

Mig-21F my young friend - Here's a hint - A Mig will never end in an even number Mig-1,3,5,7,9,15,17,21,23,25,27,29,31, etc.............


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 7, 2005)

> A Mig will never end in an even number Mig-1,3,5,7,9,15,17,21,23,25,27,29,31, etc.............


Wow. Didnt even know that! I wonder why the Russians do that??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> > A Mig will never end in an even number Mig-1,3,5,7,9,15,17,21,23,25,27,29,31, etc.............
> 
> 
> Wow. Didnt even know that! I wonder why the Russians do that??



You'll have to ask Anton Mikoyan - actually the fighter design bureaus did the same, bombers and transports were even


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

It makes sense really.

And something isnt right about that -21...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 9, 2005)

It's an early model "F" and the nose strut is collapsed....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 5, 2005)

When i approached the -21, it was pretty small! I couldn't beleive that it could take on an F-4.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

It does look quite small...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 5, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> When i approached the -21, it was pretty small! I couldn't beleive that it could take on an F-4.



They are pretty small, the later models grew a bit but not by much. They basically got "fatter."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2005)

i like the -21, one of my favourite eastern block aircraft along with the Su-27...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

I like each and every MiG. They all look so damn nice! 8) Sukhoi's Just look generally stupid apart from the Su-47, which is awesome.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 6, 2005)

The -17, -19 and -21 for me...


----------

